# Rouen smell



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Its been on kent radio than there's a bad smell over a lot of Kent and it coming from a gas leak in Rouen so don't know if trouble with roads out there

joe


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

that's a hell of a long way away?


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

ROUEN, France—A gas leak at a chemical plant in the Normandy city of Rouen could be smelt as far away as the French capital, over 100 kilometres (more than 60 miles) away, Tuesday but is “not toxic,” officials said. 

A chemical substance at the Lubrizol company in Rouen became unstable causing gas odors that are similar to those of town gas, a statement issued by the Seine-Maritime prefecture said, adding: “The gas has an unpleasant smell but is not toxic.” 

The concentration of the gas was also “very low” but the prefecture admitted that “a large number of people have been inconvenienced.” 

The gas reached the Paris region in the early hours of Tuesday, causing concern. 

In the Seine-Maritime region around Rouen emergency services were bombarded with calls from alarmed citizens. 

Seine-Maritime security official Laurent Mabire told AFP work to stop the leak of the gas “which gives town gas its odor” was ongoing in the early hours of Tuesday. “It is not dangerous,” he added.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Cant smell it here but its supposed to smell life a light diesel 

joe


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

If it's like the odouriser that is put into LPG/GPL it doesn't take much of it to make a hell of a pong.

Given the southeasterly winds I am surprised that it ended up both in Paris and in Kent.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

you know what the general public are like The radio presenter in Tunbridge wells said she could smell it outside but someone called from Chatham and said her daughter was being sick with the smell :roll: :roll: 

joe


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

You are too close to France down there.
Just ordinary rural smells up here.
Dave p


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

I'll be even closer saturday night 8) :lol: :lol: 

joe


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Dave it's funny I thought I could smell fresh baguette's this morning.
joe :? :lol: :lol:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

funnily enough I went to the door earlier, and a definite pong outside similar to diesel fumes. And there was a report at the end of the BBC national news at 13:30ish


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

bognormike said:


> funnily enough I went to the door earlier, and a definite pong outside similar to diesel fumes. And there was a report at the end of the BBC national news at 13:30ish


Same here Mike. I thought it was down to an old diesel truck that went past just before we went out. Later we could still smell it in Hove, so presumably Rouen is the culprit. We'll give you a heads up as we will be passing there on Thursday!!

Au revoir,

Gary.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

It was absolutely awful here in Eastbourne, a mixture of diesel and cabbage, I spent 20 mins under the van checking for a fuel leak, mainly because we have suffered this before. even took it round the block to test it. checked the drains, then next door said it was on the news and coming from France.   

cabby


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Perhaps there's a French Government plot - Cameron is making his big speech today in London. :lol: :lol: 

Alan


----------

